# Smiley problem?



## Kris W. (Dec 9, 2006)

When I move my mouse over the smiley faces on here (and on my messengers) they turn unhappy! they frown! What's wrong???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wouldnt YOU frown if a mouse ran over YOUR face?


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

hehehehehehe good one!


----------

